# I am making the right choice, right?



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Full disclosure--

I have a ten year old GSD that struggled adapting with my child (scared of the kid) but we made some great progress with training and then even more when we started giving him anti-anxiety medicine. 

He is in pain from double ED, two FHOs one being from a failed hip replacement but still had a TON of drive. The trainer was concerned that because of the pain he was in- the stress of the baby might be too much for him but ultimately we thought he was doing well and improving.

Today out of no where he jumped on to the couch and attacked my baby sitter in her face. She was petting him and when she stopped he attacked. I am so Thankfully the physical damage was minor but she was shaken up and I feel horrible about it.

Hes known her for awhile and had a good relationship with her. She actually has dog sat for him. Hes never bite anyone before and I didnt think he had it in him to do this.

With that being said I scheduled to make an appointment to put him down this week. I cant help but feel I dodged a bullet. I gave everything I could to this dog and spent a fortune (you woulndt even believe me if I told you) however I feel like I can no longer trust him. Im heart broken but at the same point I cant stop thinking what happened if he did this to my child.

Im making the right decision, right?


----------



## voodoolamb (Jun 21, 2015)

Only you can know what is the right decision for you and your family. 

But, I can say that if I were your position, I would likely be making the same decision. 

It sounds like you have done what you can to give this boy as good as a life as you could for as long as you could. And it sounds like his body is breaking down on him. Helping him cross the bridge may be the kindest thing to do for everyone involved. 

I'm so sorry you are going through this. It's never an easy decision. 

Hugs to you and your boy. 

Maybe you can do something to make his last few days extra special? I carried one of my guys to his favorite park and sat there in the sunshine feeding him oreos dipped in peanut butter while he got to watch the ducks one last time the day before his appointment. He ended up passing on his own that night, but it did give my some closure.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry. This is such a hard choice, a heartbreaking one, and I'm just so sorry you're facing this decision.

You are doing what you feel is best. And you know, it can be a kindness to help a dog cross the bridge. You are telling him you love him enough to do the hard thing and see him over yourself, instead of sending him to an uncertain future and to ultimately die with strangers.

But I'm so sad for you. I cannot imagine how hard this is. Know you are doing it because you love your dog.


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I am so sorry that you find yourself in that position. I know it must be so hard. Sending love and kindness your way.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

I took him to the park earlier and smashed tennis ball with a racquet and let him chase them and bring them back. It was his favorite activity but as he got older he was limited to leash walks only. I bought him a 2lb t bone and a pint of soft serve frozen yogurt. I already gave him the whole tub of peanut butter.

He was so happy to be running around that he just plopped himself on the ground and started rolling around in the grass with a big smile on his face. It killed me because he was so happy in that moment but he has no idea what was coming but I know I souldnt look at it like that.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

voodoolamb said:


> Only you can know what is the right decision for you and your family.
> 
> But, I can say that if I were your position, I would likely be making the same decision.
> 
> ...



Thank you everyone for the replies but thank you Voodoo- you worried this exactly how I needed to hear it. Sending good Karma your way


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm always doubtful of people's stories as to what happened during a dog attack, but whether or not the babysitter was at fault the incident shows he has it in him to attack, and that on top of a fear of children makes the situation risky.

It sounds like you've given him the best life he can have. He is an old guy with health problems. Considering a GSD's life span I think this dog lived a good life. If you did not euthanize him now you would likely stress over him being around your child and he won't have many years left any way. As he gets older his health issues will only bother him more and more. I completely understand your decision to euthanize him, and thank you for doing what you could to make his life good!


----------



## Suki's Mom (Nov 24, 2008)

My thoughts are with you as you face this difficult decision. May you both have peace 
:hugs:


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It is so hard to part with a beloved one -as is obviously your attachment to him.........he has had a good life, well cared for, and the quality of that life is quickly diminishing as you describe....adding to the physical issues and pain, is his mental distress - which affects his quality of life as much as the hips, elbows etc. You have given everything possible to this dog to give him a good life - and letting him go to the bridge is a decision that only you can make....I agree that in your situation, with the fear, the pain, and the bite to the sitter, I would do the same - spoil him rotten, and let him go with much spoiling and love....

So very very sorry.... <<<<hugs>>>>>


Lee


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Since I didnt clarify it was a dog bite we have to wait ten days. Our vet is pushing us not to put him down citing he still has too much drive even though he has all these ailments. We are getting so much pressure from my family to put him down. 

My wife and I are so distraught. We come home from being out and he is so happy to see us. Since we've been letting him play outside off leash he keeps grabbing his toys and barks at us to go outside and play. Its totally messing with our minds.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry you are going through this . It is a extremely difficult decision to make with any dog but with one who you love and care about so much it is even more difficult. Pain has so many different effects on a dogs personality My thoughts are with you . Take care.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

We postponed the euthanasia but rescheduled it for tomorrow. We needed some time to really think this through with a clear mind. His physical quality of life is terrible even though our wonder boy pushes through we know he is in tremendous pain. His mental quality of life is terrible. The baby terrifies him. The only time he is happy is when its my wife, me, and him at night and the baby is sleeping. 

Its not fair to him or to us and the stress in the house is at max capacity. Since the incident we have kept him and the baby separated most of the time and all he does it cry to be with is. If he is in the room with the baby, and I am holding her he is frustrated and jealous.


Its selfish for us to keep him alive any longer. We are physically and mentally torturing him and we realize that now. Thank you everyone for the kind words. Sending everyone some good karma for their positive thoughts. I really needed them when I first posted this.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Lots of good thoughts sent to you. I'm so sorry. How heartbreaking for all of you.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

So so sorry you are facing this. I have had to face this in the past, and it never gets easier. It sounds like he had had a good life with lots of attention and love. If he is in pain, he may be more grumpy and unpredictable. If it were me with an older dog in disvomfory, plus a baby in the house, I would make the same decision.


----------



## Nook&I (Jul 25, 2014)

Everyone thank you so much. We did it today. While it was a terrible sad event the day was beautiful and we got to enjoy the morning with him. We are 1000% comfortable with our decision and that it was the right move. Unfortunately I am not a religious person because it would be comforting to know I might see him again one day. I am lucky to have a beautiful daughter to take my mind off things.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

When is enough enough? When he kills a child or takes someone's face off? You know already what he is inclined to do. Hindsight is 20/20 but you have to protect people from him. I have been in similar situations and made the same decision and no one has been injured or mauled. Maybe go to another vet or AC. In our county they will euthanize dogs per owner's request.
I think you are making the safest decision and I respect you for it. It is heartbreaking and you will always wonder what if..... Wishing you well and strength and thank you for caring so much about your dog.


----------

